# Keeping your dogs ashes



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

My husbands parents has a dog for 20 years. After it died, they had it cremated and kept it's ashes in an urn on top of their fireplace. I always thought it was weird and it creeped me out. Now that we have a dog, I don't think it is so weird anymore. What do you think of that? Would you do that?


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

I think i would.When I had to put my two American Eskimo dogs down i kept there extra fur that I brushed out a week before I put them down.After a month or so of looking at it my mom make me throw it away. Now I'm glad I did.


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

Im not too sure about doing it, and I think I would rather not. I dont find it weird though, because I do know that people get really attached to pets. Its not for me though.


----------



## robyn2956 (Apr 13, 2006)

*I wouldn't*

I personally would not cremate my dog and keep her ashes, because I do find it a rather odd. I understand that dogs are like a member of the family, but that may be a little too much. Could you imagine all of the people that would think you were weird? But then again, I find it odd to keep anyone's ashes, human or otherwise.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

We don't have that option here - no one provides a cremating service for dogs. If it was available, I would definitely do it.

Some vets around here will send the dog off to be cremated, but its expensive. When my step-dad's rotti passed away, my mom had her cremated and we buried the dogs ashes in a little hole that we dug into my stepdad's grave. They were best buddies and we thought that she should be with him.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

NewfCrazy said:


> We don't have that option here - no one provides a cremating service for dogs. If it was available, I would definitely do it.
> 
> Some vets around here will send the dog off to be cremated, but its expensive. When my step-dad's rotti passed away, my mom had her cremated and we buried the dogs ashes in a little hole that we dug into my stepdad's grave. They were best buddies and we thought that she should be with him.


wow, thats really neat


----------



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

A friend of mine has her dog cremated. The ashes are in a really nice box with her dog's name engraved on the front. I'll do the same thing when my dog dies. I don't think it's weird at all, but I can see how it might feel weird for some people. If you think it's too weird, burying the ashes is a good idea.


----------



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

RETRIEVER CRAZY - You had American Eskimos, that was my first dog that I remember. When she died my parent had her cremated, she was buried with my grandfather when he passed away cause they were such close buddies. I don't think having your pet be a real part of your family is weird at all.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

Dave|Xoxide said:


> RETRIEVER CRAZY - You had American Eskimos, that was my first dog that I remember. When she died my parent had her cremated, she was buried with my grandfather when he passed away cause they were such close buddies. I don't think having your pet be a real part of your family is weird at all.




thats so true,


----------



## Robmyaing (Apr 23, 2006)

We keep our dog's ashes in a special place in the house.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

Just did. :-(

My loving companion died April 7 of stomach cancer (actually malabsorption), and I have his ashes right with me. I'm so heartbroken.


----------



## Trish (Apr 17, 2006)

I lost a dog a few years ago. I chose to have him cremated. I didn't keep the ashes though. There was this nice open field that I used to take my dogs to and let them run around and play. He loved going there. So I drove over and spread his ashes there. With the dog I have now,when she passes away. I plan to have her cremated as well. But I think I'll keep her ashes.


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2006)

I do have the ashes of one of my past dogs in my office. I didn't have him cremated - it was the second owner that did.

You see, we moved to an apartment that didn't allow pets, so we found a couple (both having recently gone through cancer and survived). They wanted a pet, but didn't have the time to train it.

Well our dog was a perfect fit and the couple kept him for six more years (He was 10 when he switched homes).

One day the lady came with tears in her eyes bearing the ashes of this faithful friend. She was so adamant that I should be the one to have the ashes that they stay in my office - more as a tribute to the love of two families for this special guy than anything else.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I think if I had the money I would keep my dogs ashes. It seems a little strange but they are like family to me.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

So sorry for your recent loss Whirling Devish.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks, NewfCrazy. Not a day goes by I don't think of him, and the team of people who tried like all get-out-of-town to save him.

As far as the expense, my vet uses a very cost-effective service that guarantees you will get your pet's own ashes back. Do the pet crematoriums in your cities carry high price tags? That's just cruel in my opinion. I got the ashes, a lovely walnut box with picture frame, a footprint in clay, and a certificate/card with a promise that I had his ashes--$85.


----------



## puppylove03 (Jun 29, 2006)

After having a dog for so long it keeps a part in you forever and you want it to be around you and in your house forever. We personally don't think that it's weird at all. We would and have done it in the past.

~*the girls*~
aka best friends


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

When we bought our house in MS the people had a black lab. A few months after we moved in they called and asked if they could come and spread his ashes under the pecan tree in the back yard where he liked to spend his days. I said it would be know problem. The really interesting part was that when the arrived there was a puppy black lab that showed up with them. I assumed they had gotten another, but they asked my if it was mine. Our neighborhooed was a magnet for strays. I told them I had now idea whose it was and it had no collar/tags. They took the pup and still have it today. They came to say goodby to a friend and found a new one. Another friend just lost a pet and they had him cremated and he is on the fire place in an urn. I think I prefer the bury the pet route myself.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

When I lived with my parents, all deceased pets were buried in the back yard, but now I'd definitely want a private (ashes returned) cremation. I don't plan on living in my current house forever, and I wouldn't want to leave any of my pets behind where they could be, for instance, dug up by someone installing a swimming pool.

There are some very cool looking urns out there, that unless you told someone that was your dearly departed pet, no one would even know. They'd just think it was an art piece.

I used to work at our local SPCA that did cremations. The private cremations were returned in a tin with either cats or dogs on them, depending on the species. When they were done, they called the owner, and left the tins under the front desk so they could pick them up. When I first started, I didn't know what was what, and saw these tins and thought, "Oh, someone brought candy!"

I'm very glad I didn't open them up to have a bite.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

At our clinic, it costs about 100 dollars to have your pets remains creamted and returned. We had our beloved retreiver mix creamted and returned, we had her from a 6 week old pup until we sent her to the bridge at age 18. When our beagle was hit by a train, we buried her, and placed Kathy's ashes in with her, as they were best buds. It is under our flagpole in the raised flowerbed, and has an engraved brass smallish plaque we attached to a flagstone. It was very odd at first, but I am glad we did it.
The reason it is more expensive is because normally, at least in our practice, remains we are disposing of are kept until we have enough to send to the crematory. This helps keep prices down. When the crematory has to do a single, it is less cost effective for them and so the higher price.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think it's at all weird. My animals are all apart of my family, wether they are a fish, dog, horse, cat, etc.. doesn't matter to me, they are all living creatures who shared time with me. They are just as important as any person.

In the past, I was never able to keep a pet who had died. We always burried them... but last year my cat, Shasta had to be put down. My grandma allowed (ie, paid for) me to get her creamated. I still have her ashes, and honestly I don't know how long I will be keeping them. Probably until I have my own yard, where I can plant some daisies. I'll mix her ashes in with the soil probably.. she loved being out doors..


When my dog dies, I will most likely have her creamated. I don't want to think about that right now though, as she's alive and well! O.O knock on wood.. o.o


----------



## Mastiffmom (May 21, 2006)

We had always buried our past furkids here on our property. The last one we lost was a foster who died after complications of a surgery (I am not sure what happens to the animals when they are left at the Vet after they pass). It was winter, and we were not at all prepared for her death by no means. And there was no way I was just going to leave her body there. I had her cremated, and she is here with us in her special urn. It was the very least I could do for that very special girl who was deserted by her owners. 

I plan on cremation from now on.


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

When my first sheltie died we had him cremated and put into an urn but I didn't keep him on a shelf. We buried him in the back yard urn and all. I would never been able to keep him on my fireplace mantle. It would have reminded me every day that he wasn't here anymore. When any of my animals pass to the Rainbow Bridge we make a special place for them in the back yard right by my garden area and each one has his or her own stone.

Brandi's Mom


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I had only one of my dogs cremated and it is so sad but it is better that we did not bury him so if we moved we could take him with us.


----------

